# Remember the smell of mimeograph paper on all those school tests?



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 1, 2021)

Pappy's thread mentioned those mimeographed tests we got in school. The moment i saw it, I smelled that mimeograph paper smell. About 60+ years, shot by and i was in school again.  I always wondered if you could get high from the odor.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 1, 2021)

I'll bet we could have!

I remember the smell like yesterday!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2021)

It was intoxicating. Literally.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2021)

Couldn't forget it.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Couldn't forget it.


It's hard to describe, isn't it? It was, like...sharp. Or maybe "heady."


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 1, 2021)

I wish Arithmetic was that simple ~ now.      Isn't it funny, how we don't forget some things; like the smell of the mimeograph paper.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jun 5, 2021)

Markers are good to sniff, too!  Just don't give in and hold them at a minimal distance from your nose, or you'll paint your nostrils, and people will look at you funny...


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 7, 2021)

About those arithmetic tests, they were always on the little pieces of  unlined tannish paper. It was super cheap paper, it had  visible wood chips in it. And when we did get white paper, with blue lines, it smelled like a chemical factory. And about smells, when you went to the cafeteria, it never smelled like what they were serving. Pizza day didn't smell like pizza, more like broccoli day.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 7, 2021)

I remember it well, not just from school. I spent a couple of years working as a repairman in a large Navy Communications Center and the scent was pretty strong.


----------



## debodun (Jun 7, 2021)

Only if it was fresh out of the machine. I do remember the blush-purple color of the print. Probably nothing compared to what they're sniffing these days.


----------

